# I have no friends at school



## alltimeashley (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry if I just rant lodes It just makes me feel a lot better and helps to put things right.

I've never been the most popular at school. In primary I would have groups of friends as everyone liked each other and it was great. But when I got to secondary school it was just so different to me. At first I was friends with people who went to my primary school but they all met new people and I was sort of just there in the group and I never felt comfortable. I always tried to talk but I was just left out. They would go out to places and would never invite me and at school the next day they would all be talking about it and it would make me feel awful. I then became friends with another group of people. People left the group and then it was just awkward. But I actually began to like being with those people and I was starting to talk a lot. I thought that maybe I had finally found some friends.

I was off one day and then the next day I went back I would go over to meet them at break like always and this one girl would start walking away on her phone. I just decided to walk about myself at that break as I didn't really know what was going on. Then I went home and that girl had wrote a tweet that was clearly about me. It said that I was annoying hanging around and that I barely spoke. Personally I felt like I did make a lot of effort to talk more than other people in the group and it really hurt me. After that I just started sitting by myself at school.

It's something that I've gotten used to now but it's so hard. I've tried to make other friends but my year group is very divided and everyone in the year even says so. I mostly just stand around in the corridors and go to the library but at school everyone else has fun. You see everyone else having fun and laughing and i'm just there. There's not many places to go at lunch at school and I don't think any of my teachers even know I have no friends. 

I used to be best friends with this girl who I guess you would call pretty 'popular' but we only ever texted each other. It was as if she was embarrassed to be seen with me. We just stopped talking one day though.

I've tried so hard to make friends recently and it's never worked. My mum doesn't know that I have no friends at school and so it's just hard when I get asked who I hang around with at school. I don't really know what to do anymore. I've became a lot more confident though. I know to stand confident because I feel like people might bully me if I just stand in a corner hunched over lol. My school offers no clubs either and I get terrible anxiety at school everyday. I get so shaky and end up knocking things over. I sweat so much which makes me feel so disgusting. I always feel so sick. I've gotten used to it a bit now but I just wish that I could make some true good friends.

Sorry for ranting so much rubbish but I feel a lot better now. It would be nice to hear about other people's experiences with this as it's something that really bothers me. Thank you for reading this if you have done so


----------



## Vilanelle (Jul 22, 2013)

everyone doesnt . does that help at all?


----------



## Mustafa (Aug 15, 2012)

I love sweaty girls.


----------



## SaneKitty (Oct 27, 2013)

x


----------



## bubbletea (May 31, 2014)

Not sure how old you are but I'm going to school again and have no friends there either. They all form their little cliques and talk with each other, go to lunch/breaks together, etc. I didn't mind at first since I'm used to it, but at week 3 in the program it's depressing me a little. They don't want me to edge in on their space since they give me weird looks and never say hi.

What you can do is better yourself, work on appearance, dress well, and at least you will feel better about yourself. Sometimes people will notice that and slowly notice you/warm up to you.


----------



## shwoop (Jul 6, 2014)

Hang in there. We're all gonna make it


----------



## ZADY (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah, me neither. I've just stopped trying because I'm stuck with the same people until I move or graduate. These people in my grade are not my type of people.. I'm now pretty much alone, which is better than trying to be friends with people I share no interests with. I stand ALONE!


----------



## Crispy Taco (Jan 22, 2014)

People have attempted to converse with me in the past, but I'm convinced I just give off this negative vibe that turns them off.


----------



## Charlieisnotcool (Jul 10, 2014)

This sounds so like....me! This is my situation as well! I thought I have a friend in the first two years of high school,but she had better people to see and better things to do than stay with me. Now another group of friends broke and she became close with one of them and I'm even more alone


----------



## thatguy170296 (Jul 6, 2013)

That's what I was like, great in primary school but in secondary school nooooo.....


----------



## Mitko (May 3, 2012)

I know what you're going through because I was like that in highschool. The first year was great, I was hanging around with a group even though I wasn't talking much, they still respected me and invited me to go with them on cafes and such. But after a year it seems like they finally got bored of me. Till my graduation, I was all by myself for three years.

From the first class to the last, I haven't said a word to anyone as if I was deaf. Whenever I would walk past groups they would all be staring at me as I was the loser of the school then laughing behind my back when I get a little too far from them. Taking lunch breaks alone, drinking coffee alone, sitting on the bus alone. Awful times.

As you can see from my experience I cannot really give you great advice on this as I was a complete society outcast but I think you should stop worrying about it and stop pushing yourself into groups trying to fit in, because if they keep rejecting you, you will then feel even worse. You say you have confidence, that's awesome. That is one thing that I lacked and it was making things worse for me. But if you have confidence, I think you will do just fine even though you will not have much friends.


----------



## IceyDragon (Nov 11, 2013)

That's more or less what's happened with me and even though I do have a couple of people to talk to, I never quite feel comfortable with hanging out with them at break because they go to the sixth form social area which I hate going to. 

It's sad to hear that girl had been horrible to you on twitter, again similar thing happened to me (girl *****ed about me while I was in the same freaking tent with her to her friend and thought I was asleep -_-) which somewhat stung. The problem with young people who are adept/comfortable with socializing is they don't know how to deal with shy people who get anxious in those situations so they find a way to turn it on the shy person even though it's no ones fault in particular (that's what I think anyways).

Don't let these highschool experiences put you off though and I find it's much easier to make friends outside of highschool because there's a more diverse range of people who aren't trying to 'fit in' so they can have 'friends'. It may seem like a long time and it may not seem like a useful thing for me to say but it does end and once you get out of there you'll meet people with more experience and are more accepting plus because they won't know you, you'll be able to come out your shell and show them who you are.

I'm sorry this is kinda long, I hope it helps in some way


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

Mustafa said:


> I love sweaty girls.


sometimes on Mondays


----------



## HellishNights (Jul 18, 2014)

I just walk up to other lonely, strange people and force my friendship on them. oke It's worked out pretty well for me!


----------



## FXiles (Dec 31, 2011)

I have no friends at university. I've tried talking to people I've done group assignments and stuff with, but it leads nowhere. It seems like people have already settled with their friends and aren't too keen on making new ones. :|


----------



## KawaiiHime (Oct 10, 2013)

i also have no friends in school. i tried to befriend some people, but they would rather be friends with mean and stupid ''popular'' students. i would stand there next to them and they would ignore me most of the time. 

before, i had people asking me who's my best friend in the class and i would lie and say one girl's name. but now, i started telling the truth and saying i have no friends without a shame.


----------



## TaylorXXIII (Jul 20, 2014)

I understand entirely what you've gone through. I've always been very awkward when speaking to new people, which often prevented me from making a good impression. Because I was unable to really have a conversation with unfamiliar people I haven't really had friends until lately.

The friends that I do have right now give me the confidence to be a bit more expressive when speaking to other people, so I am on good terms with a lot of the people around the school. Even so I still only have two or three people I'd really call close friends. 

I'm sure that you'll eventually find some people that really connect with you. Until then you have us.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

Ask for less in life and admire the small things that happens around you.

You already know what it's like to be in groups of ignorant stupid people who talks bad about you but still are friends with cause you have nothing else to cling on to.

So having no friends is fine. And it also just mean you seek more special friendship(which takes longer time) than lazy groups of friendship who are based off of being something special instead of just being yourself.

Just relax  You'll find friends. The older you get the more other people will accept you. Because being young means there is chance that the friends around you are obssessed with attention or just ignorant small kids.

So remember.. You're perfectly fine. If not more wise and socially special than every other stupid person in your class.. You do the right things, wile they do the wrong things. What else can you do than to be proud of yourself? 

(Little extra icecream for ya: You're the kinda girls I would want to hug all day.. Just so you know.. A person from denmark thinks you're awesome!)


----------



## jayson (Jul 26, 2014)

meh i've been like that for years and im only 16. it's gotten to the point where instead of feeling anxiety i just get really paranoid. like i'll be walking down a busy street eating a snack and i feel like every car that passes is watching me eat. 

it doesn't really matter to me whether i have friends or not bcuz being around anybody just makes me paranoid and anxious. during lunch breaks and stuff i'll be fine wherever as long as there's nobody around. and i usually wait 10-15 minutes before i walk to and from school so everyone clears out and i can enjoy a quiet walk.


----------



## EddieDee (Jan 13, 2014)

I will finish with my major in 3 years instead of 2 now because I failed two courses and my GPA is very low. Anyways, I certainly want to make friends since I will be there for a while.
I wish it was easy to make friends , but i am too shy. I need to speak up!!


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

It's not really that difficult to make "friends" in elementary school. Middle school and high school is when people usually start getting cliquey. That was my experience. I didn't have friends in high school, just familiar acquaintances that stopped talking to me after high school ended. I'm in college at the moment and things seem to be the same way here.


----------



## Icy Tulips (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm in university and can complete relate. I haven't had a friend in years. I had a few friends in elementary school. But by the time middle school rolled around, my social circle got significantly cut down to just three people. In high school, I literally had no friends. Just one guy I talked to from time to time. I think as I got older, I just didn't make any real connections. Looking back on it, I never had any "real" friends, like nobody I ever hung out with after school or anything like that. I was never the popular type, too quiet. It's hard to be fun when you're anxious all the time. :blank


----------



## Louiscartwrite (Sep 8, 2021)

Charlieisnotcool said:


> This sounds so like....me! This is my situation as well! I thought I have a friend in the first two years of high school,but she had better people to see and better things to do than stay with me. Now another group of friends broke and she became close with one of them and I'm even more alone


Same I had a friend group for the first 3 years of school but now they’ve left me. I still have one friend but I’m not rly close with her and she doesn’t go out or anything, but anyways whenever she isn’t there I always get panic attacks about what’s going to happen at school there’s no where to sit quietly by myself without look lonely and sad I miss my old group but they don’t like me anymore and now it’s the last year of school and I’m gradually getting more and more depressed. Everyone already has solid friendship groups and I don’t know how to join one without being invasive or annoying I just wish I had at least two friends so I didn’t feel lonely. My parents think I’m rly popular and loud because I’m rly good at pretending I’m super happy when inside I’m not I don’t know why I’m on this sight but I guess I’m glad I’m not the only one . Do you have any tips on how to make friends, stay less lonely or somewhere to hang out at school. I don’t mind my own company but I’m scared of getting bullied if I hang on my own


----------



## proper (Nov 15, 2021)

Another way to make friends is by joining before/after school clubs. You’d all have something to relate and talk about if you considered this option.


----------

